# Welcome and Introductions for Austin...



## NO ChoP! (Mar 29, 2013)

Figured someone should start something positive for our new administrator...

Maybe a quick welcome; an introduction; a little background history; why you love KKF, etc...


----------



## NO ChoP! (Mar 29, 2013)

Welcome aboard, Austin!

I'm Chris. I was born and raised in Milwaukee, WI. I recently transplanted my family to North Carolina. I've been in the restaurant industry for 25+ years. I opened my first restaurant 2 years ago back in Milwaukee; it was hard to walk away...

I'm very humble, yet very proud; to a fault. I live by two words; no excuses. I have it tattooed on my arm, and I take it seriously.

I loved knives when I was introduced to the forums through my friend Scott (Salty). Because of KKF, my knowledge of knives and sharpening has grown immensely. I have tried probably hundreds of knives now, and am the go-to knut for all of my coworkers.


----------



## sachem allison (Mar 29, 2013)

welcome, Austin

just an old cook living in NYC. Every once in awhile I tell a story or two. Don't contribute as much as I'd like. Have had a few thousand knives over the years and will have a few more once some of the excellent craftsman here finally kick their asses in gear and get my stuff done! We aren't as crazy as we all sound just a little knutz.


----------



## chinacats (Mar 29, 2013)

Greetings Austin,

I just like to cut things into little things with sharp things, but I actually like doing this a whole lot! Hopefully this thread will be much more relaxing and enjoyable than the first intro thread you got to read. Here's to more good times talking about knives! Son, I'm with you about stirring the pot for our vendors--come on guys and crank out those knives!

Cheers!


----------



## Miles (Mar 29, 2013)

Welcome Austin. 
If you're in TX you need to make it known. Houston here. Been in the cooking racket off and on since I was fifteen years old. I've liked knives for even longer. I teach now which is loads of fun. The folks here are top notch and generally awesome. We're just a bit knife obsessed. LOL. 
Welcome to the Knut House.


----------



## marc4pt0 (Mar 29, 2013)

Welcome Austin,

I'm still pretty new here, joined last May but had viewed from the sidelines for about a year prior. Chef/owner for the past 5 years (come July) and have been cooking for past 23ish years. I have a very expensive and up-till-now-very secret passion for cutting pizzas with high end custom knives. Hobby photographer and a scared shitless soon to be father.
Really enjoy this forum and all of its great members. It has become my new past time, and it has become slightly more pricey than my previous past time which was bar hopping 2-3 nights a week after work guzzling great wines. :happy222: But at least I don't feel like this in the morning much anymore... :headbonk:

Cheers!
M


----------



## knyfeknerd (Mar 29, 2013)

Welcome Austin, hey are you going to change things????!!!!?????!!!!???!?!?!
jus kiddin':justkidding:


----------



## franzb69 (Mar 29, 2013)

welcome!


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Mar 29, 2013)

Welcome Austin. Like many others I've been bitten by a love for knives and have been a part of this forum almost since the beginning. I feel like a have gained an advanced degree in kitchen knives. This folks on this forum can be snarky at times but they really mean well. Some are so insigntful its humbling. 

Just remember, everybody wants to be considered an expert in something right. I think we are very fortunate to be able to communicate directly with this new wave of American craftmen and Bladesmith-artist. It really cool that eventhough they need to protect trade secrets, many of them share information willingly sometimes altruistically.

I'm a decent home cook that grew up in professional restraunts. I'm from Boston living in Raleigh, NC and loving it.

Welcome!


----------



## Admin (Mar 29, 2013)

Thanks for the welcomes guys! I can already tell I'm going to get along well here.


----------



## Mike9 (Mar 29, 2013)

You'll be just fine - a real decent bunch here. We have to be - everyone has something sharp in their hand - irate1:


----------



## Dave Martell (Mar 29, 2013)

Hi Austin, I'm Dave - you took my job! :rofl2:


----------



## apicius9 (Mar 29, 2013)

I am an overeducated unemployed bum who likes to play with wooden blocks.

Welcome!

Stefan


----------



## Heath Besch (Mar 29, 2013)

Welcome Austin. My name is Heath and I'm a tool who loves to make tools while listening to tool. I guess that is what texas heat can do to a person!


----------



## DWSmith (Mar 29, 2013)

Hi Austin. I'm David, The BoardSMITH.

I'm here because of Dave. Actually Dave started out as a customer in 2006 and we quickly went from customer to friends. I have been a woodworker for 51 years and have been making my cutting boards professionally since 2005 as The BoardSMITH. Currently I have sold to every state in the US, every Canadian province and 30 foreign countries. I enjoy sharp things and have learned a lot about knives from the experts here.

I wish you the best and if there is anything I can do to help let me know.


----------



## joetbn (Mar 29, 2013)

Welcome aboard Austin, and thank you for taking over. Dave has done a fantastic job here, I'm just glad he now has more time to make great knives, and to make knives great!


----------



## cwrightthruya (Mar 29, 2013)

Welcome Austin,

My name is Chris. I currently reside in Memphis, TN and work with a great group of individuals who's solitary goal in life is helping children (St. Jude). I do not cook professionally, and am not even a "good" home cook, although I try. I was invited to KKF almost 2 years ago by a good friend, and have since found it to be full of great people, a wonderful place to hang out and learn, and truly worthy of my almost non-existent free time . 

I have always had a fascination with knives and guns (product of the south I guess), but my passion for kitchen knives and sharpening quickly grew as soon as I joined here. I am a huge collector of J-nats and am now finding a large fascination with collecting knives :knife:.

Although I do not often post, as I prefer to defer to those with a deeper knowledge base than myself, I try to visit here at least once a day during one of my shift breaks. 

I hope you find this place to be as informative, engaging, and fun as I have these past years.

Again Welcome,
Regards,
Chris


----------



## kalaeb (Mar 29, 2013)

Welcome Austin, my name is Matt and I am a burger flipper from Salt Lake City.


----------



## Admin (Mar 29, 2013)

Burger flipping was one of my favorite jobs. I started my working career in a small town grill. 

http://www.dales-essenhaus.com/index.php

It's grown a lot in the last few years but when I was there it was a hole in the wall down the street from a well known German place. 

I started as the kid who cleaned up the beer garden, but by the end of my shift I was flipping burgers. 

Thanks for the hospitality everyone!


----------



## WildBoar (Mar 29, 2013)

Welcome, Austin. I'm a civil/ structural engineer with a passion for cooking. My wife also loves cooking as well as baking. I found my way into the world j-knives while looking for knives that would speed up prep work (had Wusthofs, which really didn't seem that great). That led to KF, where I then met quite a few mid-Atlantic members at a couple of ECGs, and took a sharpening class from Dave M. I came over to KKF as soon as it was up and running, and never looked back. I've had the pleasure of dealing with many of the vendors here on the forum, and continue to be impressed with their craftsmanship and willingness to spread their knowledge.

I'm happy to see a lot of new DC-area people joining the forum lately, as for a while there were only a couple of us. I've met two new members over the last couple of weeks and look forward to a time when we can have our own local get-togethers.

Outside of work and cooking I enjoy soccer and car club activities.


----------



## Burl Source (Mar 29, 2013)

Welcome Austin,
I just came here so I could get some good kitchen knives.
All in all it is a good place.
I think you'll like it here once everyone settles down.


----------



## Salty dog (Mar 29, 2013)

Welcome Austin,

I don't play much anymore. My balls have road rash.

But this IS the place for kitchen knives.

Best,
Salty


----------



## Dardeau (Mar 31, 2013)

Welcome! My name is Andre, I'm a professional cook in New Orleans. San Marcos is a beautiful place!


----------



## stereo.pete (Mar 31, 2013)

Hey Austin,

My name is Pete and I followed Dave and many others when they left another forum for this wonderful place. I am of course a kitchen knife addict, my favorite thread is the "What's Cooking Thread" by Jim. I am also a big fan of cigars and post pics of what I am smoking so others can join in on the fun. I also love to go to new and exciting restaurants, especially in Chicago and I will typically share photos for everyone to check out. This is the best forum I have ever been a part of and will continue to work towards keeping it that way!

~Pete


----------



## Admin (Apr 1, 2013)

I really appreciate the hospitality guys!


----------

